# Craftsman 20 inch Spacer



## Silverfox2 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a craftsman scrollsaw 20 inch model 113.236400. I am trying to 
locate a metric spacer 8×12 x 4 for Arm assembly.
Craftsman has discontinued this part. Can anyone help me locate one? Thank you. Silverfox2


----------

